# Agile Custom Shop?



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jan 21, 2012)

So i've been looking into getting an 8 string lately, ALOT lately. I've settled on either an Agile Septor 827 first or a Schecter Omen first. I'm leaning more towards the Schecter just because I've played one and it was heavenly, but I also want to get opposite guitars with my Band mate/Buddy. We first went on Schecters site and made a custom with all the same specs just the finish difference, came up to $900 which is double the price for a finish and then some! WTF! I wanted to know if anybody has had luck with Agiles custom shop. I'd just want an Agile Septor 827 with an ebony fretboard, 1 in Neon Red and 1 in Neon Blue. How much does Kurt usually charge for something like that.?


http://www.art-paints.com/Paints/Body/GRL/Shimmer-Glitter/Neon-Blue/Neon-Blue.gif

http://www.pepperell.com/Images/Cert_Icons/ColorSwatch_NeonRed_220x220.jpg

Agile Septor 827 EB White at RondoMusic.com


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2012)

Your best bet would be to e-mail Kurt. [email protected] 

Keep in mind that the custom Agiles are still built to the same standards as any other Agile, you just typically wind up paying two to three times the price for a very minor change. I only suggest going custom if you want something very different than what they currently stock as it would be cheaper to get a stock model then just have it refinished professionally.


----------



## linguos (Jan 21, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Your best bet would be to e-mail Kurt. [email protected]
> 
> Keep in mind that the custom Agiles are still built to the same standards as any other Agile, you just typically wind up paying two to three times the price for a very minor change. I only suggest going custom if you want something very different than what they currently stock as it would be cheaper to get a stock model then just have it refinished professionally.



For real? Just to go ebony? I was about to ask the same thing any day now...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2012)

linguos said:


> For real? Just to go ebony? I was about to ask the same thing any day now...


 
You're not paying just to have them put a different board on the guitar, you're paying for them to, from the ground up, make you a specific guitar. That's why the custom shop is only ideal for those looking for something different.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 21, 2012)

linguos said:


> For real? Just to go ebony? I was about to ask the same thing any day now...



Max pointed out that if one is only looking for a minor change, one pays a lot for that. However, if one is looking for something very different from the norm, you can spec something out for a ridiculously low price. 

Once my hands work again, I'll be looking to get a 10-string with an ebony board and active pickups, in exactly my preferred scale length. I just priced it through the Rondo semi-custom shop a moment ago, and if I put a deposit down right now, the instrument will cost less than $800.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I'll be looking to get a 10-string with an ebony board and active pickups, in exactly my preferred scale length. I just priced it through the Rondo semi-custom shop a moment ago, and if I put a deposit down right now, the instrument will cost less than $800.


 
I don't see how it can be that cheap given that the deposit alone would be $725 at the cheapest ($400+$300+$25). Then you'd have to pay another $400 when the instrument ships.


----------



## serazac25 (Jan 21, 2012)

What if I want a stock guitar but instead of EMG's I want Blackouts? and vice versa


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2012)

serazac25 said:


> What if I want a stock guitar but instead of EMG's I want Blackouts? and vice versa


 
That may be an easier swap and demand less of an upcharge, but it seems Blackout equipped models are more expensive, so you'll likely be paying that difference. 

Once again, contact Kurt, as he'll be able to give you more than speculation. 

[email protected]


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 21, 2012)

You know the 2012 omen 8 is coming in white? If you just want a white finish you can't go wrong there.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well that sucks... Yeah I emailed Kurt he said that he would likely have to charge me $400 just for the finish... He recommended just getting a proffesional refinish himself. At least he apologized!


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jan 21, 2012)

For the damn price of the "semi custom" shop, I could snag a "Custom" Dc800, which I won't be doing. I'm getting a stock model and getting that baby painted by my local body shop... Smh.


----------



## fusion1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Any idea when these are actually going to be available to order from say m123 or Musicians Friend? I just need a platform for the Lace pickups I won and I don't want to convert my active 8s to passives, so this is the cheapest option and I'm done being patient to find a used Agile Intrepid Pro 828 with dual pickups.



r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> You know the 2012 omen 8 is coming in white? If you just want a white finish you can't go wrong there.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 22, 2012)

drumcityguitarland.com has the omen 8 in white 
or you could just give the LAce pickups to me


----------



## Explorer (Jan 22, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't see how it can be that cheap given that the deposit alone would be $725 at the cheapest ($400+$300+$25). Then you'd have to pay another $400 when the instrument ships.



Ah, you're right! I apparently misremembered going to the custom shop and getting the full price, and then paying the deposit based on that.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jan 22, 2012)

fusion1 said:


> Any idea when these are actually going to be available to order from say m123 or Musicians Friend? I just need a platform for the Lace pickups I won and I don't want to convert my active 8s to passives, so this is the cheapest option and I'm done being patient to find a used Agile Intrepid Pro 828 with dual pickups.



Guitar Center said that they would would have em in stock in 3-5 months. But Drumcityguitarland has them already!


----------



## fabriarockz (Jan 31, 2012)

Semi-customized Septor HERE!


----------

